# Günstiger 24/27 Zoll Monitor mit 144 Hz für Gaming Einsteigerin



## derpwny (18. Juni 2017)

*Günstiger 24/27 Zoll Monitor mit 144 Hz für Gaming Einsteigerin*

Hey!

Meine Freundin bekommt demnächst ihren Gaming PC.
Er ist für ihre Zwecke zwar etwas overkill, aber was solls.
Für einen 4K Monitor reicht das Geld sowieso nicht, sie hat mich gebeten ihr dabei zu helfen einen guten Monitor zu finden.

Das Budget liegt bei 200 €.
Es sollte mindestens ein 24 Zoller sein, ein 27 Zoll Monitor wäre ideal, wenn es preislich ginge.
Er muss höhenverstellbar sein, eine Full HD Auflösung (1920x1080) haben und sollte über Gsync oder 144 Hz verfügen und eine geringe Reaktionszeit haben.
TN Panel reicht eigentlich, wichtig ist halt dass das Bild im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten schöne Farben hat. 

Ich habe eine Liste von 30 Monitoren die In Frage kommen würden aber eher 280 € kosten.
Hat jemand einen guten Vorschlag?


Ich würde mich über Vorschläge freuen.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Günstiger 24/27 Zoll Monitor mit 144 Hz für Gaming Einsteigerin*

24", höhenverstellbar und G-Sync sind wir bei mindestens 389€, bei 144 Hz bei 246€. 27" dann entsprechend noch mehr jeweils. Entweder das Budget erhöhen oder die Ansprüche verringern.
Für 200€ bekommt man nicht mal einen gescheiten 27-Zöller ohne G-Sync/ 144 Hz, ein "normaler" 24-Zöller wäre machbar.


----------



## Micha0208 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Günstiger 24/27 Zoll Monitor mit 144 Hz für Gaming Einsteigerin*

Hey,

würde sowieso zu einem 24" Full HD raten, bei den 27" ist die Pixeldichte schon etwas mau.

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung: Versuche einen günstigen 24'er mit IPS-Panel zu bekommen. Die gibts in ordentlicher Qualität schon unter 200€. Aus kürzlicher Monitor-Upgrade-Erfahrung: Das Bild dieser Panels ist um längen besser u. es gibt genug  Monitore die trotzdem sehr spieletauglich sind. Einfach googeln! Wenn Du bis jetzt auf Schnelle TN-Panels gesetzt hast müsstest Du dich über den Bildqualitätsunterschied zu Deinen schnellen TN-Panels wundern. (Mein Traumdisplay hätte qhd-IPS-144 Hz, kann ich mir aber nicht leisten u. macht mit meiner GTX 1060 6GB auch nur für ältere Spiele Sinn (oderich gönne mir noch Nvidea G-sync. Leider alles außerhalb meines budgets...)

Du findest beim Suchen noch schnellere, aber
ich würde den nehmen:   LG 24MB56HQ-B 
Test bei Prad (beste Adresse für Monitortests die ich kenne): Test Monitor LG 24MB56HQ-B Teil 11

Steht zwar das er für FPS-Verwöhnte Hardcore-Spieler nicht so geeignet ist, aber ich kenne halt hauptsächlich nur 60Hz u. da sehe ich bei schnellen Schwenks auch leichte Schlieren bei sehr schnellen 1ms TN-Panels, deutlich stärker sehe ich die auch nicht bei  13,8 Millisekunden und somit weniger als ein Frame (16,6 ms).

Denke Du spielst selber mit 144Hz; zugeben ist auch ne tolle Erfahrung; aber ich kenne halt nur 60Hz im privaten Dauereinsatz u. da sehe ich bei schnellen Schwenks auch leichte Schlieren bei sehr schnellen 1ms TN-Panels, deutlich stärker sehe ich die auch nicht bei  13,8 Millisekunden und somit weniger als ein Frame (16,6 ms).

Schau nochmal nach den schnelleren IPS'lern. Denn selbst bei manchen mit ähnlicher Latenz steht (so ungefähr):  für alle außer Hardcore-Gamer geeignet! (Vielleicht wars nur ein ander Tester? Oder die Monitore weichen im praktischen Spieleeinsatz doch etwas von den Labormeßwerten ab? 


Denn bedenke: Deine Freundin steigt neu ein u. wird sicherlich auch die 60Hz als flüssig empfinden, u. wenn Sie dann noch VSync einschaltet um Tearing usw. zu vermeiden bist du eh bei einer Latenz von fast 1Frame. Scheint sich aus meiner Erfahrung offenbar nicht 1:1 addieren (Monitorlatenz + VSync-Latenz, denn subjektiv merke ich nur die VSync-Latenz anfangs merklich (egal ob Panel schnell oder nicht! Bei 144Hz ist aber auch die Vsync-Latenzzunahme nach meinem Empfinden deutlich geringer (warum muß jemand erklären der besser darüberBescheid weiß).

mfg Micha


----------



## Micha0208 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Günstiger 24/27 Zoll Monitor mit 144 Hz für Gaming Einsteigerin*

Nachtrag,

habe ja selbst viel recherchiert vor meinem Neuerwerb (ist ein Asus, QHD, IPS-Panel, 60Hz geworden).

Diese 2 fand ich noch gut (ich wollte aber ein UPGRADE von FULL HD).

AOC G2460PF, 24" ab € 246,19 (144Hz, Amd FreeSync[ist ja auch nice to have, wenn mans nicht nutzen kann])
Oder
BenQ Zowie RL2455, 24" (9H.LF4LB.DBE) ab € 165,72(TN-Panel schnell)

Benq: 60Hz. Angegeben sind aber 75Hz max.
Der ältere Medion meines läuft trotz Verpackungsangabe 60Hz auf 75Hz seit Jahren problemlos (75Hz sind auch direkt anwählbar unter windows). Dort steht unter technischen Daten auch max. 75Hz. Hängt aber wohl auch von anderen Faktoren ab. Mache laufen trotz max. sogar 76Hz einfach nicht mit mehr als 60hz oder aber mit Ausetzern bei 75Hz.


----------

